# Importation Of Motorbikes



## Hayseed (Jun 25, 2012)

I am working on a business plan involving motor scooters-namely, a rental business where we buy scooters to rent out. I know importing cars is very difficult and expensive, but what about 49cc motorbikes? I have spoken with a citizen of China who can get me a list of manufacturers there that make very inexpensive bikes, but of course that may not be possible. We are looking to start out really cheap and slowly expand our inventory.
Otherwise, what would be the best way of locating running, operable scooters-about 50cc- for 15000 pesos or less?
Also, this business will be in Mindanao. If we decided to buy inventory from Manila, how expensive and difficult would it be to ship it and re-register it?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The problem with importing motorcycles, just like cars, is the import fees and taxes that you have to pay. Many Filipinos ride these low cc one or two stroke bikes that pollute real bad. Anything under 150CC is NOT a 4-stroke bike. I have seen these little 50cc bikes and they are not much for highway riding. In fact, you can't get on the Expressway between Bacoor, Cavite, and Manila with one of them. However, if you have a 150 or even better yet, a Kawasaki 175 Baraco, no problem and it is a 4-stroke bike.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a 150cc, that is too small for highway according to Philippine law


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*150cc*

Didn't know that... that's some good information, I live kind of remote so nothing seems enforced here but I'm sure the tricycle is off limits for the major hwy's?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*customs*



Hayseed said:


> I am working on a business plan involving motor scooters-namely, a rental business where we buy scooters to rent out. I know importing cars is very difficult and expensive, but what about 49cc motorbikes? I have spoken with a citizen of China who can get me a list of manufacturers there that make very inexpensive bikes, but of course that may not be possible. We are looking to start out really cheap and slowly expand our inventory.
> Otherwise, what would be the best way of locating running, operable scooters-about 50cc- for 15000 pesos or less?
> Also, this business will be in Mindanao. If we decided to buy inventory from Manila, how expensive and difficult would it be to ship it and re-register it?


Two agencies to deal with Customs and LTO but I don't think these small scooters are for registration I could be wrong but have never seen one with plates. 

They should be able to make those locally, parts are available every where for motor bikes but your next step would be talking with the two agencies and then trusting customs, lol.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Didn't know that... that's some good information, I live kind of remote so nothing seems enforced here but I'm sure the tricycle is off limits for the major hwy's?


The major tollways are off limits to Trikes and motorcycles under 400cc.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

jon1 said:


> The major tollways are off limits to Trikes and motorcycles under 400cc.


I ran into a guy at a restaurant that had a 500cc scooter. I never saw anything that big in the Philippines and was very surprise. He said he bought a 250cc scooter first then got the 500cc from the same dealer in Angeles. He got the larger scooter so that he could get on the highway. I think it was a kymco.


----------



## Hayseed (Jun 25, 2012)

We're nowhere near Manila and the idea would be daily rentals, particularly to tourists. However, I'm sure a lot of business would end up going to locals needing private transportation for whatever reason and lacking it. They would mostly be street-driven in town. Tourists love mopeds, too.
Wife was mentioning a Honda Wave due to its lower price and high popularity. I was thinking more like a Mio. There really aren't expressways nearby, so thats not a worry.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hayseed said:


> We're nowhere near Manila and the idea would be daily rentals, particularly to tourists. However, I'm sure a lot of business would end up going to locals needing private transportation for whatever reason and lacking it. They would mostly be street-driven in town. Tourists love mopeds, too.
> Wife was mentioning a Honda Wave due to its lower price and high popularity. I was thinking more like a Mio. There really aren't expressways nearby, so thats not a worry.


Hayseed,

Where are you located now?


----------



## Hayseed (Jun 25, 2012)

Cagayan De Oro.


----------

